# JXStatusBar



## Gast2 (20. Mrz 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon mal jemand was mit der JXStatusBar gemacht?
Ich bekomm einfach den Hintergrund nicht verändert...
Falls jemand weiß wie des geht ich höre ...

Meine lösung war es auf eine JPanel zu adden und die StatusBar durchsichtig zu machen


----------



## max40 (20. Mrz 2009)

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]JXStatusBar bar = new JXStatusBar();
bar.setBackground(Color.RED);
bar.setText("Text auf ROT");[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## Gast2 (21. Mrz 2009)

Sie wird nicht rot hab ich schon versucht...
und setText gibt es nicht, also keine ahnung was du für iene Klasse hast ...
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]
import java.awt.Color;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import org.jdesktop.swingx.JXFrame;
import org.jdesktop.swingx.JXStatusBar;
public class TestFrame extends JXFrame {

	public TestFrame() {

		JXStatusBar bar = new JXStatusBar();

		bar.setBackground(Color.RED);
		setStatusBar(bar);
		setSize(200, 200);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	}

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		new TestFrame().setVisible(true);

	}
}
[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## max40 (21. Mrz 2009)

Also ich habe swingx von Download SwingLabs Technology! 
Denke mal das es die richtigen Libs für JXStatusBar und JXFrame sind oder?

Ich glaube du hast andere Libs, den dort gibt es in der Hierarchie von JXFrame kein setStatusBar();


----------



## Gast2 (22. Mrz 2009)

Also ich hab die neuste lib... und es gibt die methode schau in der javadoc nach...


----------

